# Planted Vivs for Tarantulas



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*Planted Vivs for Tarantulas*

I really want to try to make a couple more viv setups for tarantulas. One could combine plants and T's in some really cool ways for habitat representation. 

I will try to explain a couple of ideas that I have in mind. In the meantime, here's a quick new shot for my _Avicularia metallica_ viv. I really like this viv a lot. I spend a couple of minutes every day staring into there. She is in the shadows, but if you look over on the right you can see the spider's pink toes.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently picked up an Avic. versicolor sling, and was planning to more or less copy your viv.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think a Poecilotheria would look absolutely awesome in a tank like that. Any species, but Id choose metallica.

OR for the real scary spider factor Id put in a Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

or an H.mac.... I've been thinking about doing something like this for my B.jacksoni and C.gracilis colony's.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I recently picked up an Avic. versicolor sling, and was planning to more or less copy your viv.


That sounds fun! Do you have any pictures of the sling?



frogparty said:


> I think a Poecilotheria would look absolutely awesome in a tank like that. Any species, but Id choose metallica.
> 
> OR for the real scary spider factor Id put in a Stromatopelma calceatum


They sure are cool, but I can't have any of those species with the gnarly venom here. We have a beloved small dog and I have heard about pets getting killed by _Poecilotheria_ that got loose.



kcexotics said:


> or an H.mac.... I've been thinking about doing something like this for my B.jacksoni and C.gracilis colony's.


That sounds like fun too. Do those species climb around much?

I want to do a setup for my _Tapinauchenius capreus_. This is such a cool spider, but I still just have it in this simple tub setup with a piece of cork and coco. I think that in the wild this species probably lives under loose bark. It likes to web lots of crud together to make tunnels. I have thought that I could make a simple 5G vert for it with a piece of bark (natural cork or resin cast reproduction) as a background planted with a few select orchids and other epiphytes of the kinds that grow on tree trunks. I could put a hole in the bark slab so the spider could hide behind it.

I just need to make some time.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

This guy is fast! I tried to get some shots with my phone, this is the best I could do.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's pretty sweet. What a cute little critter!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My beloved cats are the reason I don't have any poecies either ....





hydrophyte said:


> That sounds fun! Do you have any pictures of the sling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

The only planted tank I ever had for a t was a 29g for my h. lividium. The tank collapsed in a year though ( after reading here, my guess is because I didn't have a proper false bottom and well draining substrate.). But it was sweet before it took the dive and the lividum enjoyed it. I can't wait to start remaking my current t enclosures into PROPER vivariums now and get them all great homes. 

Oh and in regards to anyone wondering : sny avicularia, most pokies, theraphosa, and haplopelmas all enjoy the humidity that vivariums would provide. Those would be my first choices for humid environments. I can't wait to try a more temperate vivarium for my dry species like grammastola, brachypelma, etc... it's are great pets. Be careful with pokies and haplopelma though if you're new to spiders. Very fast and some are seriously aggressive. But, all are great when cared for properly. 

I wanna go home and play with a t now..


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks good!
I actually wanted to do something similar a couple of months ago using h. incei, but I know they web a lot and I wasn't too sure about which plants would work.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Dlanigan said:


> The only planted tank I ever had for a t was a 29g for my h. lividium. The tank collapsed in a year though ( after reading here, my guess is because I didn't have a proper false bottom and well draining substrate.). But it was sweet before it took the dive and the lividum enjoyed it. I can't wait to start remaking my current t enclosures into PROPER vivariums now and get them all great homes.
> 
> Oh and in regards to anyone wondering : sny avicularia, most pokies, theraphosa, and haplopelmas all enjoy the humidity that vivariums would provide. Those would be my first choices for humid environments. I can't wait to try a more temperate vivarium for my dry species like grammastola, brachypelma, etc... it's are great pets. Be careful with pokies and haplopelma though if you're new to spiders. Very fast and some are seriously aggressive. But, all are great when cared for properly.
> 
> I wanna go home and play with a t now..


I also want to try this with some kind of terrestrial or fossorial T that doesn't web a whole lot. Can you recommend any good species that are more like rainforest tarantulas that will do well in the higher humidity?


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

In my experience Theraphosa stirmis and blondis ( burgundy goliath/goliath birdeaters)are one of the T's that actually thrive at 90% humidity and are very terrestrial. Most t. Blondi in the hobby currently are mislabeled.and are actually t. Stirmis. If you give them a pre-made/started burrow they almost always expand on that rather than start a new one, so you can decorate the tank without fear of them annihilating it lol.

H. Gigas is a good spider that is known to GO UNDERWATER to catch prey like small minnows/etc. You could really make a cool set up for one of them with a pond style area...cheap spider as well. You should be able to you tube them in action.

Haplopelmas are great for humidity but they are extreme burrowers and you never see them.

There's always variants of acanthoscurria (spellings probably wrong, sorry ) that appreciate humidity. They get big as well. My a. Charcoana used to love the "wet side" of her enclosure over the dry side so much so I eventually just kept it at 80+ humidity to make her not seek the wet side constantly. 

Just some thoughts while I'm at work lol. Will check back later. I love T's they are some seriously cool critters.

Also maybe consider a scolopendra (giant centipede) vivarium?

I would guess you want something that is out more? Something that would be "display worthy?". If that's the case I'd go with t. Stirmi. Nothing brings out the gasps from guests like a spider the site of a dinner plate. > : )

Ugh...back to the grind now.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

What type of Palm is that? Geonoma?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Dlanigan said:


> In my experience Theraphosa stirmis and blondis ( burgundy goliath/goliath birdeaters)are one of the T's that actually thrive at 90% humidity and are very terrestrial. Most t. Blondi in the hobby currently are mislabeled....


Thanks for these additional tips. Can you think of anything that is more like a small or medium-size species? This additional setup that I am thinking about will go into a 12" X 24" fish tank and a really big spider will just look out of scale with a planted layout in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

BBoyette said:


> What type of Palm is that? Geonoma?


There are several different miniature palms in there that include Licuala, Dydpsis, Pinanga and Calyptrocalyx species. I put a lot of time into researching those plants. 

My idea for this third setup is to use a horizontal branch feature like that other one that I have to look like a tree limb that has fallen down in a clearing in the forest, but combined with a broad soil substrate and leaf litter area. This would be for some kind of terrestrial/fossorial tarantula.


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey just checking back in - I'm having trouble thinking of smaller species that would appreciate the humidity that aren't heavy burrowers. Ephebopus murinus comes to mind, but they do burrow as well.

I know my curly hair, brachyplema albopilosum, does love her humidity. They are from the Costa Rican / central american rainforests so it makes sense. Also a relatively cheap t. 

I'll respond with some.more when I get home and have more time to think  

It'll all hit me once that sweet brew cracks open, I'm sure. 

That branch looks fricking tremendous too by the way.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks again so much. I appreciate this advice.

This third setup will be quite humid with misting probably at least once per day. I want the branch feature to grow a dense covering of mosses and mini ferns. The ground area will probably be unplanted with just a leaf litter layer covering the substrate.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I am pondering how to mount the branch feature. For that other setup the base of the branch is bolted to a 3/8" vertical piece of acrylic that just slides in under the aquarium top plastic rim to rest on the bottom of the tank. I would do that for this setup, but I want to the branch to be removable and this won't work with the substrate layer + false bottom. I gotta think about it some more.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ephebopus murinus would be an AWESOME terrestrial spider to make a planted viv for.
Most aggressive terrestrial spider I ever had. Used to rush the tank and do the whole threat display thing all the time


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

what about some Holothele incei a nice dwarf which does great in a communal set-up. and have a cool web structure.


some of the smaller pampho's such as Pamphobeteus fortis or ultramarinus.



moose


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for these tips you guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

While very common, you can't go wrong with _Nhandu chromatus_. 

This thread got me inspired, I just finished building two tanks for arboreal tarantulas. One for _Avicularia sp._ and one for _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_. 
Here I go again, thanks for the relapse Hydrophyte


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No pics Sammie? Tease


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

frogparty said:


> No pics Sammie? Tease


Well, I didn't "finished" finished them. I just finished gluing the glass together, when I have more to show I'll post some pics.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with _Cyriocosmus elegans_? What is their behavior like?


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

those guys are super tiny.  adults can mate on a dime.


you'll never see them in a tank



moose


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Does anybody have any experience with _Cyriocosmus elegans_? What is their behavior like?



Docile and pretty reclusive. Though I've only had one so not sure if that behavior is typical or not.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Sammie said:


> While very common, you can't go wrong with _Nhandu chromatus_.
> 
> This thread got me inspired, I just finished building two tanks for arboreal tarantulas. One for _Avicularia sp._ and one for _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_.
> Here I go again, thanks for the relapse Hydrophyte


I like the idea of the_ N. chromatus_. It looks like there is pretty good availability for adults and large juveniles. I'm not really a tarantula collector, so common is OK with me. Will this species be alright in a humid enclosure?


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

N. Chromatus shouldnt mind humidity I guess since its native to the brazilian area but bear in mind the one I had grew to 7 inches and had a nasty demeanor - lol. Did NOT like being held at all and let you knew it. It was one of my only new world T's that would throw a threat pose every time she was disturbed. Not saying that they're all bad at all , but they do get larger and mine was wicked mean, just something to consider. I wonder what others exp are like with these guys? Mine ate like a pig and attacked tongs regularly. LOL. Still, a wonderful spider.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Dlanigan said:


> N. Chromatus shouldnt mind humidity I guess since its native to the brazilian area but bear in mind the one I had grew to 7 inches and had a nasty demeanor - lol. Did NOT like being held at all and let you knew it. It was one of my only new world T's that would throw a threat pose every time she was disturbed. Not saying that they're all bad at all , but they do get larger and mine was wicked mean, just something to consider. I wonder what others exp are like with these guys? Mine ate like a pig and attacked tongs regularly. LOL. Still, a wonderful spider.


Yes they do get quite big and always seems to be hungry.
I've had three _N.chromatus_ in the past, they all were a bit moody from time to time but only one of them was like you described.
It's not too bad though, while they might throw a threat pose from time to time they usually won't go after you, they tend to stand their ground an hiss.

Moody as they might be I would still recommend them as they are perfect for a display tank. They're big with beautiful pattern/coloration, they don't web up the entire tank and they're pretty active as far as tarantulas goes.
They do like to dig a lot though, so I would recommend a lot of substrate.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I love this thread! I never thought of getting into T's until a few chain events lol. Did a bunch of reading and ended up getting one, a Cyclosternum Fasciatum aka Costa Rican Tiger Rump. All I can say is that its pretty fast….


photo by cfcff9e49dddb71f80dd66fa488b5fff, on Flickr

Now I'm after a Grammostola pulchra, Avicularia versicolor, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens​


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

BBoyette said:


> I love this thread! I never thought of getting into T's until a few chain events lol. Did a bunch of reading and ended up getting one, a Cyclosternum Fasciatum aka Costa Rican Tiger Rump. All I can say is that its pretty fast….
> 
> 
> photo by cfcff9e49dddb71f80dd66fa488b5fff, on Flickr
> ...


Pulchras are great! Mines an absolute doll. And the versi and gbb are at the top of my wish list, good taste!


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

Your new T should web a lot! I love seeing people get into T's...they are so cool and require minimal husbandry compared to a lot of other animals. I like the "going on vacation and not worrying" aspect to them. Enjoy! 

Oh yes, and my buggy wish list consists of m. Balfouri and a scolopendra hardwickei.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! 
What are some good reputable sites that sale T's?

Im looking for some Cyriocosmus, doesn't matter which because I find them all cool. I just want to work with them.


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

Check out arachnoboard if you can. There are some really good sellers there.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I will echo Arachnoboards. From the breeder/importer scale: Kenthebuguy, Jamies Tarantulas, Net-Bug, Swifts Inverts, PetcenterUSA and more I'm probably forgetting.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

So...if you guys could have the perfect glass enclosure built for a tarantula I am curious as to what you would ask for. 

Would it be similar to "our" ideal frog vivariums in regards to ventilation, sliding front doors, and what are the dimensions you would prefer?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for all these tips you guys! I really like these ideas. When the weather warms up some more I'm going to get one or two more T's.

I got a start on another enclosure. I am using a curbside rescue 20 Long fish tank (12" X 12" X 30") for another horizontal branch feature planting. I will probably use two or three horizontal branches, but only the top one will be planted. When I have the plants going good and when I get a spider I will shop for a new tank with some more height, such as a 29 gallon, that will accommodate the branch feature along with a substrate layer. 



randommind said:


> So...if you guys could have the perfect glass enclosure built for a tarantula I am curious as to what you would ask for.
> 
> Would it be similar to "our" ideal frog vivariums in regards to ventilation, sliding front doors, and what are the dimensions you would prefer?


For this setup I intend to use a fish tank pretty much all closed up and with a fan for air circulation. I have found that it is just much easier to keep mini orchids, mini ferns and mosses happy this way. I have been advised that fans might not be so good for use with T's because they are sensitive to vibrations, but I think it will be OK if I use a small one in good shape so that it isn't rattling inside of the tank. It will be humid inside, but I hope that the fan in combination with bottom heat will keep everything fresh for the spider.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Ended up buying a few more T's today.
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei x2
Psalmopoeus Irminia x2
Avicularia Avicularia
Euathlus sp. "Red"
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Im loving the P.Irminia's!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

BBoyette said:


> Ended up buying a few more T's today.
> Psalmopoeus Cambridgei x2
> Psalmopoeus Irminia x2
> Avicularia Avicularia
> ...


Where did you get all those? Did you go to a show?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, I got them all from the Repticon show. I'm kinda disappointed that know one had any other Avicularia. I have a Avicularia Diversipes coming in the mail. Im mainly focusing on arboreal tarantulas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I built another horizontal branch feature to go into a 30" wide fish tank. This will be planted with a number of different mini orchids, mosses and other small epiphytes, but the enclosure will actually be or a terrestrial spider to use the soil surface ares. 

The branch feature looks OK. I will try to get some pictures of it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is this new branch feature. I will just plant the principal branch of the largest piece with moss, various small orchids, peps and ferns. The smaller branches will remain un-planted.

The whole thing is about 27" long and I will position it in a 37-gallon (30" wide) fish tank combined with a plain soil substrate with some nice magnolia leaf litter.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Very, very cool

One problem I had when trying to keep terrestrial/fossorial tarantulas in planted tanks (with epiphytes and moss) was the substrate. Since the spiders needs to be able to burrow the kind of substrate we normally use (ABG or similar) is no good. 
Peat is excellent for burrowing, but the watering needed to keep the epiphytes happy would quickly saturate the substrate, killing some of the more sensitive terrestrial plants and more important making it uninhabitable for the spider.

This is the major reason I got out of keeping tarantulas, so If you've thought of a solution I'm all ears

And just to be clear, I'm not trying to bash your idea or anything, only sharing the problems I had.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Sammie said:


> Very, very cool
> 
> One problem I had when trying to keep terrestrial/fossorial tarantulas in planted tanks (with epiphytes and moss) was the substrate. Since the spiders needs to be able to burrow the kind of substrate we normally use (ABG or similar) is no good.
> Peat is excellent for burrowing, but the watering needed to keep the epiphytes happy would quickly saturate the substrate, killing some of the more sensitive terrestrial plants and more important making it uninhabitable for the spider.
> ...


Thanks. I have this same concern in mind. I hope that I can keep the substrate from getting too wet with careful hand misting once per day. That is how I water that other horizontal branch feature. The plants are growing very well in that setup and most of the water lands on the branch. I think that bottom heat will also help to keep the substrate more dry and fresh.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooh, bottom heat is a big no-no with tarantulas. Apparently they burrow to escape heat, even if the heat comes from beneath. 
So if it's getting warm the spider will burrow down to the bottom (were the heat pad would be) and thinking the heat comes from above the spider will stay there and eventually dehydrate.
They are too primitive creatures to figure that out

This is worst case scenario of course, but it's not advisable to use under tank heaters (not even weak ones) at all.

Again, just trying to help


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have read about this, too. It will be indirect heat because the enclosure will also use a false bottom. With a couple inches of space I think that the heat will be diffused enough to not warm or dry any particular area of substrate. I think that the bottom heat will keep the substrate more fresh with weak convection currents moving the air around.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea you're probably right. I didn't think of the false bottom for some reason


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Lady Avic decided to web up her thermometer.


----------

